

Why Your Startup Should Be Open Source by Peer.fm (formerly Napster.fm) - CitizenTekk
http://citizentekk.com/2013/05/01/why-your-startup-should-be-open-source-by-peer-fm-formerly-napster-fm/

======
mindcrime
As the founder of an Open Source Startup, I absolutely support startups going
the open source route. But, FWIW, I will add that this:

 _Releasing your software under an open source license will quickly expand
your developer team._

is not necessarily true. Whether or not other developers jump in depends on a
lot of factors, and it's entirely possible to release something as Open Source
and get no pull requests or other contributions at all.

The reason I know this, is because I'm there. Our Enterprise Social Network -
Quoddy[1] - is Open Source, licensed under a liberal license (ALv2) and is on
GitHub, and has been for some time, and we've never gotten a pull request. Now
to be fair, some guys did fork it and make some changes to support MySQL, in
order to support some academic research they were doing. But we never got a
pull request from them, so we'd have to go dig through their fork and sift
through it to figure out what to bring over.

Now, our project might not have generated much interest from other hackers for
a lot of reasons... it's a niche area (enterprise social networks), is written
in Groovy (which is popular, but nowhere near _as_ popular as some other
languages), and we haven't really done _that_ much to market the project. But
that's kinda the point - going OSS _can_ result in lots of outside developers
jumping in to contribute, but it by no means guarantees that they will.

[1]: <https://github.com/fogbeam/Quoddy>

~~~
vorg
Quoddy seems to be an addon to Grails, which is a self-contained ecosystem.
Despite the claims otherwise, Grϕϕvy has no real uptake outside Grails, only
sporadic use. And Grails may be about to switch to vert.x [2], a polyglot
(i.e. JavaScript, CoffeeScript, Ruby, Python, Grϕϕvy, Java) framework, which
would make Grϕϕvy even more irrelevant.

[2]: [http://grails.io/post/48599814766/more-on-where-next-for-
gra...](http://grails.io/post/48599814766/more-on-where-next-for-grails)

------
Fuzzwah
Reading away and then BAM, popup video from ripplin. Check the bottom of the
page's source:

<div style="display:none"><a href="<http://ukpaydayloansweb.co.uk> title="UK
Payday Loans"><h1>UK Payday Loans</h1></a><a href="<http://g4y5.com/>
title="gay social networking"><h1>gay social networking</h1></a><a
href="<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm8CoHCNTPc> title="Adult
Affiliate"><h1>Adult Affiliate</h1></a><a
href="<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArchPNYnlyY> title="free iphone
5"><h1>free iphone 5</h1></a><a
href="<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8N_qnE0gLo> title="option
bot"><h1>option bot</h1></a><a
href="<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyvLVxvRhaQ> title="UK Payday
Loans"><h1>UK Payday Loans</h1></a><a href="<http://streamwebsite.com/>
title="Stream Website"><h1>Stream Website</h1></a><a
href="<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXXoYrIpuZc> title="what is
rippln"><h1>what is rippln</h1></a><a
href="<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HswLeDtB2oI> title="rippln how it
works"><h1>rippln how it works</h1></a></div>

Ummmm no thanks.

------
ChuckSolar
I saw when this was released. Will be keeping a close eye. Right now, I'm
really enjoying the service. Wondering what YouTube will do - may not be in
their best interest as they found a whole new application for the existing
data/music.

